# old pickle juice



## bassmaster17327

I had a gallon jar of dill pickles, I used all the pickles and the jar of juice has been sitting out for a while, I did not think it would go bad. Is it still good? Could I hard boil eggs and put them in the juice to make pickled eggs? I know it would then have to be refrigerated


----------



## kenworth

FWIW, my grandpa puts sliced cucumbers in it. They self pickle and he keeps it in the fridge.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Yes, you can do what kenworth said and put sliced cucumbers in the brine (either slice them 'in the round' or length-wise for sandwich pickles.

Yes, you can also put in hard boiled eggs. Just make sure there is absolutely no yolk at the edge of the egg or no cracks in the white of the egg that leaches to the yolk.

Awesome!!! If you want to make a colorful pickled egg, drop a few slices of peeled beets in the pickle juice. 

Dual purpose ... pickled beats and pickled eggs!


----------



## jwal10

How long is a while, more than a day I would not use. I always boil the juice and pour it over the cucumbers or eggs....James


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I have old brine (both dill and B&B) that I used for canning last year that I will use as a base for this year's brine.

Between the salt and vinegar content, I'm not ascared of the brine.

For my initial brine (for either dill or B&B), I only get the water hot enough to dissolve the salt ... it doesn't take much heat ... I don't think I've ever boiled the brine.

In my old brine, I'll combine it with my new brine. Rarely do I let the brine come to a boil though.

Then again, I grew up drinking from water hoses and running barefoot through the manure compost in the gardens. Come to think of it, at 50, I still do!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Another thing for the pickle juice is to put hot peppers, cauliflower or broccoli flowerettes, sliced carrots(or baby carrots whole), cucumbers in it (any or all). Set in the fridge for a day..and enjoy a "german pickled salad".


----------



## Charleen

This is going to sound strange but we have a jar of dill pickle juice in the fridge and we gargle with it when we have a sore throat. Between the salt and the vinegar, it's a healing miracle!


----------



## Lucy

I have heard of the sore throat cure by gargling pickle juice.
The juice is Ok to boil and use for pickled eggs or veggies in the fridge, but reusing for canning is not a good idea. It has been diluted with the first batch, from the water leaching out from the veggies. Then, it has been contaminated, so that is why boiling for use for the refrigerated foods is a good idea.


----------



## bassmaster17327

Thank you, I will boild the juise and then re use it. I never thought about it being diluted from the moisture in the cucumbers


----------



## bassmaster17327

wow that had some spelling mistakes, I better start reading what I wrote befor I post it


----------



## Paquebot

I've often bought dill pickles in gallon jars just to get the jars for storing beans. Sometimes the jar sits on the kitchen table for a month or more before the last pickle is gone. Never had the juice go "wrong" for any reason. I never have reused it but if I were to use it again I would probably just add a little more vinegar. 

Martin


----------



## kenworth

Oh my. 

When I was a kid we didn't have a fridge for quite a few years. Our mustard and pickled stuff always sat on the table waiting for use.

In my adult life I have always kept that stuff in the fridge.

The only thing I have reverted to doing is keeping eggs unwashed on the kitchen counter. I hope the food police don't try to make an example of me.


----------

